# Tiscali: Riesen Problem!



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2003)

Hallo erst einmal alle zusammen !

Ich habe heut ein Brief meines ehemaligen Internetzugang-Anbieters Tiscali bekommen, in der ich aufgefordert wurde eine unreal hohe Rechnung der von mir angeblich entstandenen Onlinegebühren von 2001 (!) zu bezahlen. Hier ein Auszug :



> Sehr geehrter Herr ###,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie regelmäßig über Tiscali ins Internet gehen.
> Sie nutzen einen Tarif mit Abrechnung per Lastschrifteinzug.
> ...



Ich habe mir schon einige Beiträge in diesem Forum durchgelesen, sowie mich auf verschiedenen Sieten im Internet umgeschaut. Ich muss euch hier einmal loben ! Eure Links und Hilfen sind sehr informativ ! Trotzdem bleibt mir ein meinem speziellen Fall noch ein paar fragen offen.

Der oben zitierte Auszug war schon der größte Teil des Briefes. Tiscali gab mir weder Angaben darüber wieso diese Rechnung erst jetzt Jahre später zu tragen kommt, noch wieso ich diese bis zum 31.12.2003 bezahlen muss. Das kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor !

Ist denn eine so kurze Frist zur Begleichung der Rechnung eigentlich rechtens ?

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass ich damals ein Opfer eines Dailers wurde. Anders ist diese horende Rechnung nicht zu erklären. Da es jetzt aber schon fast 2 Jahre her ist, kann ich keinerlei Beweis dafür erbringen. Ich habe mitlerweile nicht nur mehrfach formatiert sondern auch einen ganz neuen Rechner. Beschert mir dieser Umstand irgendwelche neuen Probleme oder gar noch Vorteile ?

Ich habe gerade mit Hilfe eures Musterbriefes mein Widerruf aufgesetzt.
Ich weiß nur nicht so recht ob ich den Teil mit dem Dailer und den letzten Absatz zu der Sperrung herraus nehmen sollte, da ich keinen Nachweis auf einen Dailer habe und Tiscali nciht mehr mein Internet oder Telefonanbieter ist.

Ist echt ne schöne Bescherung zu Weinachten ! 

Danke schonmal im vorraus an alle hier !


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2003)

An sich würde die Forderung wohl am 31.12. 03 verjähren.

Wer aber kurz vor Eintritt der Verjährung an die Gegenseite schreibt hat das Problem, dass dies als "Verhandlungen" im Sinne von § 203 BGB n.F. ausgelegt werden kann. 
Rechtsfolge: 
Verjährung tritt frühestens 3 Monate nach Ende der Verhandlungen ein.

Zwickmühle. Schreibt man nicht wird wohl geklagt, schreibt man tritt keine Verjährung ein. Ich selber würde als Spielernatur erst nach dem 31.12.03 schreiben. Auf Verjährung kann man sich dann immer noch berufen. Gleichzeitig kann man Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach §16TKV sowie Dokumentation der technischen Prüfung anfordern.


----------



## Counselor (22 Dezember 2003)

@Gast

zur Zeit spinnen einige Carrier (allen voran 01019/01024 Telefondienste, aber andere hat es auch erwischt). Die Krankheit ist besser bekannt als 
*Verjährungsfieber*.

Auf Post dieser Art erst nach dem 31.12.2003, 24 Uhr antworten. Am besten warten bis der Mahnbescheid da ist, und dann die sogenannte 'Einrede der Verjährung' erheben.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2003)

Scheint mir eher ein Abrechnungsblackout zu sein, der mit den Mehrwertverdienstdialern nichts zu tun hat. Freenet hat da auch mal so vor einem Jahr einen Riesenabrechnungsgurkensalat präsentiert. Das hat sich dann aber schnell geklärt. Ich würde erst mal den 31.12. verstreichen lassen. Übrigens, Frage an alle: Ist Tiscali schon mal im ehrenwerten Mehrwertzirkel aufgefallen? Mir fällt da spontan wirklich nix ein...  :-?


----------



## Dino (22 Dezember 2003)

Tiscali dürfte nicht für Dialergeschichten infrage kommen. Im Gegentum: Wenn man standardmäßig mit Tiscali ins INet geht und sich dabei einen Dialer fängt, würde dieser die Tiscali-Verbindung kappen, um seine eigene aufzubauen. Die Rechnung käme dann via Telekom (oder wer auch immer der Festnetzanbieter ist). 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

mh stimmt, das hätte sich dann eher in der telefonrechnung nieder geschlagen, schon komisch ..

woran kann es dann liegen ? ich weiß nur, dass ich in dem zeitraum niemals so oft im internet gewesen sein kann, und niemand anderes hat zugang zu meinem rechner/daten.

ich werd morgen mal die verbraucherschutzzentrale anrufen, mal schaun was die dazu meinen ..


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Dezember 2003)

> ich werd morgen mal die verbraucherschutzzentrale anrufen, mal schaun was die dazu meinen ..



Ich hoffe für dich, du hast dir nicht die 0190er Nummern sperren lassen, da die Verbraucherzentralen mittlerweile fast ausnahmslos über Solche zu erreichen sind. :evil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe für dich, du hast dir nicht die 0190er Nummern sperren lassen, da die Verbraucherzentralen mittlerweile fast ausnahmslos über Solche zu erreichen sind. :evil:
> 
> MfG
> L.



Einfach bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale vorbeigehen. In NRW kostet ne Beratung dann zeitunabhängig pauschal 6,--Euro. 

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

jo stimmt, da geh ich liber mal selbst vorbei .. aber erst nächste woche


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd morgen mal die verbraucherschutzzentrale anrufen, mal schaun was die dazu meinen ..


 Eilt ja eigentlich nicht so sehr. Wie wär's damit, nach dem 1. Januar bei Tiscali einfach nachzufragen, was dahintersteckt?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Riesen Problem !*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> > Sehr geehrter Herr ###,
> >
> > wir freuen uns, dass Sie regelmäßig über Tiscali ins Internet gehen.
> > Sie nutzen einen Tarif mit Abrechnung per Lastschrifteinzug.
> > ...



Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Warum hat denn der Lastschrifteinzug nicht funktioniert? War auf deinem Konto zu wenig Deckung, hattest zu storniert/widerrufen oder haben die's vielleicht gar nicht versucht?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2003)

das ist ein nebenkonto wo nicht so viel drauf ist und welches auch nicht gedeckt ist. da bin ich sogar ganz froh drüber, hätten die sich das jetz einfach geholt wärs vleicht für immer weg gewesen ..


----------



## Dino (24 Dezember 2003)

> wärs vleicht für immer weg gewesen ..



Neenee, ganz so einfach ist das ja nun nicht! Du kannst Dein Geld immer noch zurückholen lassen, wenn da einer dreist auf Dein Konto zugegriffen hat. Man muss eben nur reglemäßig seine Kontoauszüge überprüfen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2003)

*habe auch so'n Brief*

Hallo,
also ich habe auch so nen Brief, aber "nur" über <20 Euronen. Ich bin sicher, dass der bei mir genannte Betrag niemals auch nur probiert wurde einzuziehen (was ja im Brief so klingt - obwohl es nicht wirklich wörtlich behauptet wird), geschweige denn, dass ich eine Rechnung darüber bekommen habe. Alle Rechnungen aus dem bei mir bemängelten Zeitraum habe ich noch (schön regelmäßig monatlich) und alle sind beglichen.
Scheinbar handelt es sich hier um ein - allerdings u.U. sehr lukratives - "Versehen" seitens Tiscali. Ich denke man wird die nächsten Tage noch mehr darüber hören.
siehe auch http://www.teltarif.de/a/tiscali/

Der Zeitpunkt des "Versehens" ist allerdings für die Betroffenen wirklich "Pech":
-Zeitdruck durch die Mahnung
-Bank nicht erreichbar
-kein Verbraucherschutz erreichbar
-kein Anwalt erreichbar
da überlegt sich mancher bestimmt, ob er sich an Weihnachten nicht den Frieden "einfach" durch Bezahlen erkauft....


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2003)

*Habe ich auch bekommen*

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls am 24.12. einen solche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.

Mir erschien es gleich recht dubios da:

- Zeitpunkt zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wo man eh kaum etwas bis nichts unternehmen kann

- Rückfragen nur über eine 0190-8 Nummer (da ist man dann schon einige Euronen los bevor man überhaupt zum eigentlichen Thema kommen kann)

- keine Erläuterungen bzw. Einzelheiten zur Rechnung

- warum reagieren die erst über zwei Jahre später (Abrechnungszeitraum ist im August 01), falls mein Konto nicht ausreichend gedeckt gewesen wäre und so eine Rückbuchung erfolgt ist, wäre eine Benachrichtigung der Bank an beide Parteien erfolgt.

Soweit ich verstanden habe gilt hierbei §8 TKV zur Verjährung:



> Die vertraglichen Ansprüche der Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit und ihrer Kunden aus der Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen verjähren in zwei Jahren. § 201 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs gilt entsprechend.



Das bedeutet also: Selbst WENN der Anspruch tatsächlich bestehen sollte ist er am 01.01.04 verjährt und aus die Maus ?

Soweit ich erkenne handelt es sich um einen ganz normalen Brief und nicht um ein Einwurfeinschreiben. Theoretisch könnte der auf dem Postweg verloren gegangen sein. Sämtliche Korrespondenz die ich von Tiscali ab dem 01.01.04 bezüglich der Zahlung erhalte wäre somit nichtig da der Anspruch verjährt ist ?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2003)

*Verjährung*

das mit der Verjährung würde ich ja gerne glauben, aber so ganz plausibel ist mir das nicht:
Ansprüche z.B. vom 14.10.2001 müssten doch auch am 14.10.2003 verjähren und nicht erst am 1.1.2004 ? Oder gibt es noch eine Zusatzinfo, dass der Jahreswechsel (sprich 1.1.) Stichtag ist ?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Verjährung*



			
				noch ein Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der Verjährung würde ich ja gerne glauben, aber so ganz plausibel ist mir das nicht:
> Ansprüche z.B. vom 14.10.2001 müssten doch auch am 14.10.2003 verjähren und nicht erst am 1.1.2004 ? Oder gibt es noch eine Zusatzinfo, dass der Jahreswechsel (sprich 1.1.) Stichtag ist ?




Schau da: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/199.html


Die Verjährungsfrist läuft ab dem 1.1. 2002


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Verjährung*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Jurist

ein höflicher Einspruch. § 199 BGB regelt den Beginn der regelmäßigen Verjährungsfrist, also der dreijährigen. Für andere Verjährungsfristen gilt § 200 BGB. 

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/200.html

Danach beginnt die Verjährung mit der Entstehung des Anspruchs (also wenn er fällig ist).

Es ist aber umstritten, ob die Verjährung nach § 8 TKV nach wie vor erst mit dem Ende eines Kalenderjahres eintritt, nachdem der Verweis auf § 201 BGB a. F. nunmehr leer läuft und § 200 BGB n. F. den Verjährungsbeginn an die Entstehung des Anspruchs knüpft. 

Man kann also mit § 200 BGB argumentieren, daß alle Ansprüche aus 2001 am 1.1.2004 verjährt sind. Daher auch mein Beitrag weiter oben.

Counselor


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Dezember 2003)

@ Counselor

Das war nicht die Frage. Gefragt war, ob ein möglicher Anspruch vom 14. 10. 2001  nach dem 14.10.2003 bereits verjährt ist. Mein Hinweis zielte auf den Beginn der Verjährungsfrist.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2003)

@noch ein geschädigter: ich bin noch dabei alle meine rechnungen zusammen zu tragen da ich früher doch etwas schussliger in den dingen war und ich gedacht habe alles wär abgerechnet und gegessen. so ein fehler holt ein immer dann ein wenn man gar nicht damit rechnet ..

die verbraucherschutzzentrale habe ich auch noch nicht erreichen können, anwalt möcht ich noch nicht einschalten solang ich auf die verjährung setzen kann. dieser zeitdruck hat mich auch schockiert, 10 tage mitten in der weinachtzeit wo man ja eh nichts weiter zu tun hat und man echt nichs unternehmen kann da alle relevanten ansprechpartner erst wieder im neuen jahr zu sprechen sind ..

in deinem fall würd ich mir diese eine sorge doch einfach wegkaufen, mit <20 € bist du noch gut bedient. guija darf man fragen was tiscali von dir fordert ?

ich werd erstmal versuchen die vsz zu erreichen und n termin zu machen, vielleicht kann ich danach hier mehr erzählen - auf deren seite steht zum theme computerbetrug recht wenig (sprich nichts) und im neuen jahr tiscali zu rede stellen. würd mcih echt auch mal interessieren ob die überhaupt noch ein einzelverbindungsnachweis liefern können, ohne könnten die mir noch nicht mal die rechnung nachweisen (glaub ich zumindest).

mal schaun wie sich das entwickelt - würd mal den kontakt halten, wenn es noch mehr werden würd ich sogar mal eine eigne mailgruppe bilden oder forum oder wie auch immer man sich austauschen kann.

mal schaun - ich schau die tage auf jeden fall immer wieder hier vorbei !

mfg

ps : der gipfel der dreistigkeit ist echt diese 0190-servicenummer auf die so großzügig verwiesen wird - da hab ich echt n hals bekommen ..


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Counselor
> Mein Hinweis zielte auf den Beginn der Verjährungsfrist.



Meiner ebenfalls. § 200 BGB legt den Beginn der Verjährungsfrist von Ansprüchen, die nicht nach § 195 BGB in drei Jahren verjähren, auf das Datum der Fälligkeit des Anspruchs fest. Der von dir zitierte § 199 BGB, der den Verjährungsbeginn aller Ansprüche, die nach § 195 BGB verjähren, auf das Jahresende hinausschiebt, kommt hier nicht zum Zug, weil TK-Ansprüche nach § 8 TKV (demnächst § 7 TKV) in zwei Jahren verjähren (also keine Regelverjährung nach § 195 BGB).

Entsprechend ist der Verjährungsbeginn eines Anspruchs, der nach § 8 TKV verjährt und am 14.10.2001 erstmals fällig war, gem. § 200 BGB der 14.10.2001, und nicht der 1.1.2002. Daher ist der Anspruch dann nicht erst am 31.12.2003 verjährt, sondern schon am 13.10.2003 (um 24 Uhr).

Die bevorstehende Novelle nimmt ebenfalls Bezug auf § 200 BGB und legt den Beginn der Verjährung auf das Datum der Fälligkeit fest.



			
				§ 7 TKV-E 2003 schrieb:
			
		

> §7 Verjährung
> 
> Die vertraglichen Ansprüche der Anbieter und ihrer Kunden aus der Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen verjähren in zwei Jahren. § 200 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches gilt entsprechend.



http://www.ra-kotz.de/tkv2003.htm



			
				§ 200 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 200
> Beginn anderer Verjährungsfristen
> Die Verjährungsfrist von Ansprüchen, die nicht der regelmäßigen Verjährungsfrist unterliegen, beginnt mit der Entstehung des Anspruchs, soweit nicht ein anderer Verjährungsbeginn bestimmt ist. § 199 Abs. 5 findet entsprechende Anwendung.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/200.html

Counselor


----------



## johinos (27 Dezember 2003)

*Tiscali-Rechnung*

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, geht es hier _nicht_ um Dialer-Einwahlkosten. Aus dem Beitrag betreffend Teltarif war ja zu entnehmen, dass Tiscali offensichtlich technische Probleme hat (31.02.!). Vielleicht kann ich mit einer kleinen "Anekdote" bis zur Klärung (durch platte Anfrage bei Tiscali im neuen Jahr?) überbrücken helfen:
Am 9.11.99 wurde meine Kündigung von einem großen deutschen Dienstleister (nicht Tiscali) per eMail bestätigt. Im August und im September 2001 wurde plötzlich jeweils die monatliche Grundgebühr abgebucht. Antwort auf meine eMail:  _"...vielen Dank fuer Ihre Nachricht. Aufgrund eines Buchungsfehlers wurde Ihr damals gekuendigter Account wieder reaktiviert. Wir werden Ihnen die Grundgebuehren umgehend erstatten."_
So geschah es.

Als misstrauischer Optimist: Ist sichergestellt, dass die angegebene Bankverbindung wirklich Tiscali gehört? 
Wie lautet die volle 0190-8er Nummer für Rückfragen, wer ist Nutzer?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

das bedeutet, dass ein Anspruch, dessen 2. Jahrestag vor dem heutigen Datum liegt, bereits verjährt ist und am 01.01.04 definitiv verjährt ist ?

Eine erneute Feststelllung dieses Anspruchs in der Zahlungsaufforderung / Mahnung hat keine Auswirkung auf das Ablaufen der Verjährungsfrist ?

Wie ist weitere Korrespondenz von Tiscali  (z.B. Mahnbescheid) und angebliche Folgekosten (weitere Gebühren des Inkasso Unternehmen etc.)
zu behandeln bzw. wie soll man darauf am besten reagieren ?

Gruß


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Guija schrieb:
			
		

> das bedeutet, dass ein Anspruch, dessen 2. Jahrestag vor dem heutigen Datum liegt, bereits verjährt ist und am 01.01.04 definitiv verjährt ist ?



So ist es seit dem 1.1.2002 geregelt.
Für Forderungen, die vor dem 1.1.2002 entstanden sind gilt allerdings eine Sonderregeleung



			
				Art. 229 § 6 I 2 EGBGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beginn ... der Verjährung bestimmen sich jedoch für den Zeitraum vor dem 1. Januar 2002 nach dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch in der bis zu diesem Tag geltenden Fassung.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/EGBGB/229.html

Das wäre § 201 BGB



			
				§ 201 BGB aF schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verjährung der in den §§ 196, 197 bezeichneten Ansprüche beginnt mit dem Schlusse des Jahres, in welchem der nach den §§ 198 bis 200 maßgebende Zeitpunkt eintritt.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/0BGB010102/201.html

Auf § 201 BGB aF verweist auch § 8 TKV


			
				§ 8 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Die vertraglichen Ansprüche der Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit und ihrer Kunden aus der Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen verjähren in zwei Jahren. § 201 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs gilt entsprechend.



Damit dürften Ansprüche, die vor dem 1.1.2002 entstanden sind, erst 1.1.2004 verjährt sein.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

vielen Dank.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann Tiscali also nur noch durch Beantragung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids dessen Poststempel ein Datum bis 31.12.03 trägt die regelrechte Verjährungsfrist unterbrechen und etwas in 2004 unternehmen.

Die Frage dabei ist natürlich, ob Tiscali, da als Frist 31.12.03 angegeben ist, ich also bis spätestens 31.12.03 einen Überweisungsauftrag über angegebenen Betrag bei meiner Bank erteilen muss einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Denn prinzipiell müsste für weitere Schritte erst der Fristtag verstreichen. Da eine Überweisung auch mindestens 1. Tag dauert (bzw. auch die gesetzliche Frist von 3 Werktagen) und frühestens am 02.01.04 bearbeitet werden würde, könnte auch frühestens dann ein Verstreichen der Frist ohne Zahlung bemerkt und weitere Schritte von Tiscali eingeleitet werden. Einem Mahnbescheid, der erst im Januar 04 beantragt und abgesendet wird, könnte durch Einrede der Verjährung widersprochen werden und er hat keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Verjährungsfrist, welche dann ja bereits verstrichen ist.

Da ein Mahnbescheid auch Geld kostet ist es fraglich, ob es zu einer provisorischen Beanttragung vor Verstreichen der Frist kommt, denke ich.

Ich hoffe meine Gedankengänge sind richtig, wenn nicht... bitte um Korektur.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Mal was ganz anderes gefragt: Jeder spricht von einer Einrede der Verjährung. Wie macht man denn so eine ? Wie formuliert man das ? Verschickt man die dann als Einschreiben ?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

*tiscali*

Hi Leute!

Habe auch so eine Rechnung für Okt 2001
über EURO 370,12 erhalten.

Mein Rat-bleibt alle ruhig und wartet getrost ab.
Wenn Tiscali Geld will, müssen Sie beim zuständigen Amtsgericht bis 31.12.2003 Mahnbescheid beantragen, ansonsten Verjährung!!!!

Selbst wenn dies Tiscali noch rechtzeitig tun würde,
was ich stark bezweifele, müßt Ihr ,falls die Mahnungen
berechtigt waren, allenfalls nur die reine Rechnungsgebühr
ohne Mahn-,Inkasso- oder Verfahrenskosten zahlen.
Tiscali bleibt also auf sämtlichen zusätlichen Kosten sitzen.

Die allgemeine Rechtssprechung setzt voraus, das Tiscali
den ordnungsgemäßen Zugang von Rechnungen und Mahnungen beweisen muß, bei einem einfachen Brief können sie das nicht,
ein Einschreiben-/Rückschein hat wohl keiner erhalten.
Also im Fall der Fälle getrost den Erhalt bestreiten.

Wer allerdings so dämlich ist und Tiscali antwortet(schreibt),
oder noch dämlicher ist (0190-Abzocke anruft),
schneidet sich ins eigene Fleisch und bestätigt nämlich Tiscali
gerichtlich als Beweis verwetbar den Erhalt der Mahnung.

Bin zwar kein Anwalt aber Hobby-Jurist und nach mehr als
2 Dutzend erfolgreicher Verfahren bis teilweise vors OLG
auch nicht ganz unbewandert.

*Also nur keine Panik, gar nichts tun, abwarten!!!!!*


Guten Rutsch in die Verjährung aller offener Ansprüche aus 2001
wünscht Euch zum 01.01.2004   0.00 Uhr
FClmns


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Tiscali-Rechnung*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> *Als misstrauischer Optimist: Ist sichergestellt, dass die angegebene Bankverbindung wirklich Tiscali gehört?
> Wie lautet die volle 0190-8er Nummer für Rückfragen, wer ist Nutzer?*


Genau das gibt mir auch zu denken. Eine neue Masche?
Ansonsten wird es Tiscali (sofern es sich um Tiscali handelt...) unabhängig von der Verjährung ziemlich schwer fallen, einen vernünftigen Nachweis darüber zu erbringen, dass die so verspätet in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungen tatsächlich zustande gekommen sind...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Ich bezweifel auch, dass Tiscali einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid noch
vor 31.12.03 beantragen kann ohne die Sicherheit zu haben ob nun das
Geld überwiesen wird/wurde oder nicht. Guija ich glaub die Rennerei am
31.12. kannst du dir sparen. Am ende reitest du dich noch mehr rein, da
die Überweisung am 31.12 von die bestätigt wurde und wohl damit auch rechtens ist, auch wenn die eigentliche Überweisung erst im neuen Jahr getätigt wird. Somit könnte das Tiscali doch anerkennen bzw. auch als Anerkennung der Forderung deiner seits werten - womit das Geld weg wär.
Kann man einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht erst nach der 2
Mahnung beantragen ? Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Peter : Stimmt gute Frage ! Würd ich auch gern wissen.

johinos : Nein anscheinden geht es hier um einen abrechnungsfehler
seitens Tiscalis, da sich eine Dailereinwahl ja auf der Telefonrechnung
niedergeschlagen haben müsste. Und meine wahren einwandfrei. Ich
kann mir auch nicht erklären wie das zu stande kommt - ist schon komisch.
Wie/wo kann man den Inhaber einer Bankverbindung herrausfinden ?

fclmns : Danke, das gibt mir eine gewisse Sicherheit.

Genau ! Einen guten Rutsch in die Verjährung ! 

peace


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Ach, hätt ich beinahe vergessen : Muss Tiscali bei anfechtung der Rechnung nicht einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis liefern um die angeblich erbrachten Leistungen zu beweisen ? (nur so am Rande..)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

gast_a schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, hätt ich beinahe vergessen : Muss Tiscali bei anfechtung der Rechnung nicht einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis liefern um die angeblich erbrachten Leistungen zu beweisen ? (nur so am Rande..)



Wenn Du sicherheitshalber eine Einrede vorbringen möchtest, solltest Du um die aufgeschlüsselten Verbindungsdaten und die Dokumentation der technischen Prüfung bitten. Von alleine wird sich da nichts tun...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

> Guija ich glaub die Rennerei am 31.12. kannst du dir sparen

Das habe ich auch nicht vor. Es war rein hypothetisch.

Da die First bis 31.12.03 läuft und die Einhaltung / Nichteinhaltung frühestens am 02.01.04, eher am 03 oder sogar 04.01.04 festgestellt werden kann um weitere Schritte auszulösen...

Dabei ist auch noch zu berücksichtigen, dass Kontobewegungen erst einen Tag später auf den Auszügen ersichtlich sind. (AFAIK)

Interessant ist auch, dass Tiscali den EVN angeblich nicht postalisch zustellen kann -> http://www.tiscali.de/hilfe/abrechnung/evn.html

Zum einen ist es fraglich, ob Tiscali noch einen schlüssigen Nachweis der EVN über Abrechnugszeiträume in 2001 erbringen kann.

Mir ist der genaue Tarif (hatte internet-by-call) nicht mehr bekannt, eswar etwas weniger als 2 Pf pro Minute. Um den verlangten Betrag zu erzielen hätte ich demnach annähernd die volle Zeit des Abrechnungszeitraums rund um die Uhr online sein müssen. Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch zu Hause gewohnt habe wäre mir meine Eltern aufs Dach gestiegen, zum einen da die Leitung (Analog) ständig blockiert gewesen wäre und zum anderen der Rechner über Nacht hätte anbleiben müssen.


----------



## johinos (28 Dezember 2003)

Das Ganze ist für mich noch nicht ganz plausibel, vielleicht meldet sich ja ein Rechnungsbesitzer mal per PN bei mir. Als ehemaliger Addcom- (jetzt Tiscali-)nutzer habe ich noch alte Rechnungen auf dem eMail-Konto gefunden. Auszug aus dem Anhang zur Rechnung: 
"_Hinweis: Ihre Einzelverbindungsnachweise koennen Sie stets online einsehen.
Melden Sie sich einfach unter www.tiscali.de im Bereich "Kunden Services" mit Ihrer Kundennummer und Ihrem Passwort an. Im Menuepunkt "Einzelverbindungen" koennen Sie, nach Monaten getrennt, Ihre Verbindungsdaten einsehen. 
Tiscali gewaehrt Ihnen als Trust Kunde ab sofort eine 3-Monate-Ruecklastschrift-Garantie."_

Ist da ein Rechnungsbesitzer mit aktivem Tiscali-Zugang? Ist dort eine offene Rechnung online festzustellen?

@guija: Bei mir sieht das in der eMail-Abrechnung Mai 2001 so aus:
Account ....Menge ....Bezeichnung .........Einzelpreis Gesamt
A0(-meins-) 556,35 INTERNET BY CALL DM 0,0245 DM 13,6306


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

> Interessant ist auch, dass Tiscali den EVN angeblich nicht postalisch zustellen kann ->



Wie bitte? Und wenn man z.B. aus technischen Gründen keinen Internetzugang bekommt, hat man halt Pech gehabt? Die spinnen wohl! :abgelehnt:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,



> Meiner ebenfalls. § 200 BGB legt den Beginn der Verjährungsfrist von Ansprüchen, die nicht nach § 195 BGB in drei Jahren verjähren, auf das Datum der Fälligkeit des Anspruchs fest. Der von dir zitierte § 199 BGB, der den Verjährungsbeginn aller Ansprüche, die nach § 195 BGB verjähren, auf das Jahresende hinausschiebt, kommt hier nicht zum Zug, weil TK-Ansprüche nach § 8 TKV (demnächst § 7 TKV) in zwei Jahren verjähren (also keine Regelverjährung nach § 195 BGB).
> Entsprechend ist der Verjährungsbeginn eines Anspruchs, der nach § 8 TKV verjährt und am 14.10.2001 erstmals fällig war, gem. § 200 BGB der 14.10.2001, und nicht der 1.1.2002. Daher ist der Anspruch dann nicht erst am 31.12.2003 verjährt, sondern schon am 13.10.2003 (um 24 Uhr).
> Die bevorstehende Novelle nimmt ebenfalls Bezug auf § 200 BGB und legt den Beginn der Verjährung auf das Datum der Fälligkeit fest.


Das bedeutet jetzt im Resumee, dass quasi alle (bis auf die, deren zweite Jährung heute bis zum 31.12 ausläuft) Onlinekosten Ansprüche die in 2001 entstanden sind ohnehin bereits verjährt sind ?

Ich habe zudem im Hinterkopf noch etwas von den Informationen zum Mahnbescheid aus einer Ebaygeschichte, wonach ich den Schuldner erst nachweislich (also per Einschreiben) in Verzug setzen musste, dazu eine angemessene Frist von mindestens (?) Werktagen eingeräumt werden sowie die möglichen weiteren Schritte angekündigen musste damit die Beantragung einen Mahnbescheids überhaupt erst möglich wurde.

Da die Mahnung nicht mit einer nachvollziehbaren Art zugestellt wurde bin ich auch nicht in Verzug und ein Mahnbescheid kann garnicht beantragt werden ?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

*0190-Nummer gehört Ewe-Tel*

Also wenn man bei der Regulierungsbehörden-Suchseite
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp
die Rufnummer eingibt, so erhält man folgende Auskunft:
190	852332	
EWE TEL GmbH
	Adresse:
EWE TEL GmbH

Postfach 2509
26015 Oldenburg
Cloppenburger Str. 310

26133 Oldenburg 	

Stand:12/29/2003 

hat Ewe-Tel denn etwas mit Tiscali zu tun, oder vermietet Ewe-Tel die Nummer weiter ???


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

*EweTel*

Also Ewe-Tel "verkauft" Servicerufnummern, auf der Homepage liest sich das so:
EWE TEL 0190 premium: Das Telefongespräch als Vertriebskanal! Ideal, wenn Sie ganz spezielles Wissen am Telefon verkaufen.

oder auch

Die EWE TEL-Lösung: EWE TEL 0190 premium - je mehr Anrufer, desto mehr Einnahmen

wenn es nicht so dreist wäre müsste man lachen.
Das "ganz" spezielle Wissen das Tiscali hier also verkauft: warum man eine Mahnung bekommt, die auf keiner Rechnung basiert. Das ist allerdings sehr speziell  
:-( Frechheit !!!


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2003)

> Wegen solchen Leute bin ich nicht angemeldet - PMs mit Beschimpfungen kann ich mir wirklich sparen.
> 
> Für das nächste Mal: Lesen, verstehen, denken, antworten.



Wie sagt Volker Pisper in einem  seiner Sketche: "Bei manchen Menschen liegt der IQ selbst
im Fieber unter Zimmertemperatur...."
(Dies ist ein allgemeiner Hinweis, und keinesfalls auf jemanden bestimmten gemünzt.)

Wieso ich jemanden mit reinen Sachaussagen beleidigt haben soll , entzieht sich offensichtlich 
nicht nur meiner Kenntnis. Außerdem ist dem  "Interessierten"  dank seiner "hervorragenden" 
Kenntnisse des Englischen (der Hinweis auf leo war  anscheinend doch vergeblich) entgangen,
 daß es sich um US und nicht um UK handelt ,  ( macht nix sind ja nur 6000 km Ozean dazwischen )
und damit er sich nicht weiter den Kopf zerbricht, danke, ich bin zweisprachig und 
der Hinweis auf leo war gutgemeint aber anscheinend vergeblich. Was die Beherrschung der
 deutschen Sprache betrifft, will ich mich hier nicht weiter dazu äußern.


Und damit klar ist, um was es sich bei der FTC handelt: (Den Hinweis auf die Übersetzung spare ich mir)


> The FTC works for
> the consumer to prevent fraudulent, deceptive and unfair business practices in the marketplace
> and to provide information to help consumers spot, stop and avoid them. To file a   complaint or to
> get free information on consumer issues, visit  www.ftc.gov or call toll-free, 1-877-FTC-HELP
> ...



j.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

Habe ebenfalls eine Schreiben über "offene Psoten für Ihren Internetzugang" erhalten und eure Beiträge mit Intersse gelesen. Die Forderung bezieht sich bei mir auf Oktober 2001.

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## johinos (29 Dezember 2003)

Andre schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ebenfalls eine Schreiben über "offene Psoten für Ihren Internetzugang" erhalten und eure Beiträge mit Intersse gelesen. Die Forderung bezieht sich bei mir auf Oktober 2001.
> 
> Grüße,
> Andre


Gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt einen Vertrag mit Tiscali, gibt es das Konto noch? Online-Rechnung damals erhalten, wurde abgebucht? Ist die Rechnung noch auf dem eMail-Konto?
PS: Anmelden wäre ja auch nicht schlecht... (oder sehe ich das falsch: alle Rechnungsbesitzer sind anonyme Gäste?)


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Anmelden wäre ja auch nicht schlecht... (oder sehe ich das falsch:
> alle Rechnungsbesitzer sind anonyme Gäste?)


Alle bestimmt nicht   , aber die Postings mit den unklarsten und verschwommensten 
Angaben stammen allerdings überwiegend von "nichtangemeldeten"
 Gruß
cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

*Tiscali*

Ich als ehemaliger Addcom-Kunde 
kann mich mit dem Login und PW nicht mehr einloggen,
um die OKtober 2001 Rechnung einzusehen.
Habe eine Rechnung dafür nie erhalten,
hätte mich brennend interessiert,
wieso statt der üblichen monatlichen 15-20 D-Mark
auf einmal ca. 370 EURO angefallen sind.

Habe im Aug 2001 auf AOL gewechselt,
da nach der Übernahme durch Tiscali im Mai 2001
oftmals die Verbindung abbrach oder gar nicht zu stande kam.

Die erste Rechnung von Tiscali kam im Juli2001
Vertrag mit Tiscali nie geschlossen,
die haben nur per Mail mitgeteilt, das sie
das Verhältniss zu ungeänderten Konditionen fortsetzen wollen.

Gruß FClmns


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

@FClmns, und wie tritt man Dir zu nahe? Gibt es Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder geht es schon gen Gericht?
Alles in allem wären meine Sorgen in Deinem Fall nicht sonderlich groß - wenn Dir die Gegenpartei die Anteilnahme an der ordnugsgemäßen Rechnungsstellung versagt, könnte es daran liegen, dass dort die erforderlichen Daten nicht mehr vorliegen. Im Umkehrschluss würde ein Gericht auf dieses Versagen bestimmt nicht mit Wohlwollen reagieren. Hattest Du die Daten schon einmal schriftlich beantragt?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

@ anna

Nein, ich habe nur die übliche Zahhlungsaufforderung wie
alle anderen bekommen.
Ich sehe auch keinen Anlaß darauf in irgendeiner Weise vorerst zu reagieren, wenn Tiscali was von mir will,
möchten Sie das schon schlüssig darlegen.

Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich immer noch den gespeicherten
Verbindungsnachweis aus meiner EUMEX-ISDN Anlage,
kann also jede Verbindung auch aus 2001 noch mit Teilnehmer,Uhrzeit und Dauer nachvollziehen.

Ansonsten warte ich gelassen ab, siehe auch mein Posting auf Seite 2.

Gruß FCLMNS


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

> Gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt einen Vertrag mit Tiscali, gibt es das Konto noch? Online-Rechnung damals erhalten, wurde abgebucht? Ist die Rechnung noch auf dem eMail-Konto?



Ja, es bestand im Oktober 2001 ein Vertrag mit Tiscali. Die Bankverbindung hat sich allerdings zwischenzeitlich geändert. Ich habe aber nie eine Information über eine Rücklastschrift erhalten und gehe davon aus, dass alle Rechungen ordnugsgemäß abgebucht wurden. Leider habe ich aus dem Jahr 2001 keine Kontoauszüge mehr.

Trotzdem schreibt mir Tiscali kurz vor Weihnachten: "Wir konnten die Onlinegebühren für Rechnungen von Oktober 2001 bis April 2002 nicht wie gewohnt einziehen."

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, ob die Forderung (etwa 350 Euro) von Tiscali berechtigt ist, da in ihrem Schreiben weitere Erläuterungen respektive Einzelheiten zu den Rechnungen fehlen. Im Kundenbereich sind die alten Rechnungen für mich aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr zugänglich.

Ich werde Tiscali im neuen Jahr antworten. Die Ansprüche für das Jahr 2001 sind nach § 8 TKV bereits verjährt. Für den noch nicht verjährten Teil der Forderung werde ich einen aufgeschlüsselten Nachweis der Entgeldforderungen verlangen.

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Wie auch FCImns bin ich noch 2001 auf einen anderen Anbieter umgestiegen. Den Zugang zu meiner damaligen Mail-Adresse hatte ich zufällig auch verloren, somit konnte ich folgende Rechnungen nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe Tiscali damals via Telefon gekündigt. Bzw. auch erklärt das ich mich wender mit meinen Kundendaten auf der Webseite anmelden könne, noch damalige Mails bekommen könnte. Tja, aber man lernt erst so richtig solche Sachen nicht nur auf dem Rechner zu speichern. 
Paar Wochen ohne Netz und dann auf Telekom DSL umgestiegen.

Komischerweise Rechnet mir Tiscali das auch bis Dezember 2001 an, wo ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr online gewesen sein kann - 100 prozentig.
Ich hoff nicht, dass sich jemand anderes ein Spaß draus gemacht hat (/macht[?]) und auf meine kosten im Netz war.


----------



## johinos (30 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Tiscali*



			
				FClmns schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als ehemaliger Addcom-Kunde
> kann mich mit dem Login und PW nicht mehr einloggen,
> um die OKtober 2001 Rechnung einzusehen.
> Gruß FClmns


Wie ich schon schrieb, Zugang ist auch für alte Addcom-Kunden möglich. Ich habe vergessen zu kündigen, und erst durch die Diskussion hier wurde meine Neugier geweckt. Der Zugang war etwas umständlich, ich musste erst meine RI...-Kundennummer rauskramen, aber ich kam hin und fand die alten Rechnungen aus 2001. Ohne diese Rechnungen dürfte die Forderung doch wirklich zweifelhaft sein. 
Bist du an den Bereich, in dem die Rechnungen aus 2001 gespeichert sind, herangekommen (wie wär's mit PN's nach anmelden)?



			
				stefan a schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch FCImns bin ich noch 2001 auf einen anderen Anbieter umgestiegen. Den Zugang zu meiner damaligen Mail-Adresse hatte ich zufällig auch verloren, somit konnte ich folgende Rechnungen nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe Tiscali damals via Telefon gekündigt.


 Schon mal versucht, mit der alten Kennung ranzukommen?



			
				Andre schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kundenbereich sind die alten Rechnungen für mich aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr zugänglich.


 Aber die RI-Nummer ist bekannt?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2003)

Nur mal nebenbei:

Im Kundenbereich auf tiscali.de sind im Bereich der "alten" Rechnungen bei mir keine Rechnungen (!) abrufbar und bei den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen keine Datensätze vorhanden! Ich kann also nicht überprüfen, ob der kumulierte Betrag aus 2001 stimmt, den mir Tiscali jetzt in Rechnung stellt.

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2003)

@Andre
Damit hast Du einen Anspruch darauf, dass Dir Tiscali die detailierte Rechnung und den EVN entsprechend manuell erstellt und vorlegt.


----------



## benjamin (31 Dezember 2003)

*Tiscali*

bei denen habe ich auch schon längst gekündigt. Habe mich damals Onlinel bei denen angemeldet und da man nirgends auf dem Formular eintragen kann ab wann man den Internetanschluß wünscht, hatte ich auch jede Menge Telefonate zu führen. Meine Mails kamen immer zurück mit der gleichen Antwort von denen. 
Jetzt bin ich schon ein halbes Jahr keine Kunde mehr und die schicken mir immer noch Informationen zu meinem Anschluß (Änderungen usw.)
Die sind zwar etwas billiger als die anderen Anbieter aber die Leistung läßt sehr !! zu wünschen übrig.(gesperrte Ports, zu langsam etc.)

Wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2004)

Jetzt ist es mir auch gelungen, mich in den Kundenbereich
bei Tiscali einzuloggen(die hatten Zugang und PW geändert)
Es sind dort keine alten Rechnungen und EVN aus 2001 einsehbar,
nur die letzten 6 Monate.

Also alles wie gehabt, ich laß es auf mich zukommen.


----------



## johinos (1 Januar 2004)

FClmns schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es mir auch gelungen, mich in den Kundenbereich bei Tiscali einzuloggen(die hatten Zugang und PW geändert) Es sind dort keine alten Rechnungen und EVN aus 2001 einsehbar, nur die letzten 6 Monate.


 Keine eMails aus 2001 mehr da?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2004)

Wie gesagt, nichts mehr da, weder aus 2001 noch 2002,
nur die letzten 6 Monate werden angezeigt, 
da war aber dann nix mehr.


----------



## Counselor (2 Januar 2004)

Andre schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem schreibt mir Tiscali kurz vor Weihnachten: "Wir konnten die Onlinegebühren für Rechnungen von Oktober 2001 bis April 2002 nicht wie gewohnt einziehen.



Tiscali sollte beim Lastschrifteinzug das Datum des Einzugsversuchs nennen. Sonst dürfte es schwer mit gerichtlichen Durchsetzung der Forderung werden, da ohne konkrete Angaben nicht nachprüfbar ist, ob das Konto gedeckt war. 

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2004)

counselor : stimmt, tiscali gibt nur aussage über den zeitraum der angefallenen rechnung, nciht jedoch über die zeit des abbuchungversuches. ob das gerichtlich nun verwendbar ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht.

johinos : 





> Schon mal versucht, mit der alten Kennung ranzukommen?


wie meinste ? an das email-konto ? ja mehrmals ich habe sogar mit gmx direkt darauf angesprochen, konnten jedoch nichts für mich machen. anders als über seine daten oder über das gericht kommt man nicht an sein konto und ich damit nicht an meine daten. meine einwahldaten bei tiscali hatte ich genauso verloren wie meine zugangsdaten für die mail - somit konnte ich weder über tiscali ins netz noch an mein mail-konto.

frohes neues (hoffentlich) verjährtes jahr leute !


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2004)

@Gast a:

Es ist relevant. Mit einer Einzugsermächtigung gibst du dem Gläubiger das Recht, bei Fälligkeit über dein Konto zu verfügen. Der BGH BGH 4. Zivilsenat Urteil vom 19. Oktober 1977 IV ZR 149/76 hat sich sinngemäß so geäußert:


			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schuldner hat in einem solchen Fall das seinerseits Erforderliche getan, wenn die Geldschuld bei Fälligkeit von seinem Konto abgebucht werden kann Er kann hier davon ausgehen, der Gläubiger werde von der Ermächtigung rechtzeitig Gebrauch machen. Unterläßt dies der Gläubiger, so rechtfertigt das allein nicht die Annahme, der Schuldner habe "nicht rechtzeitig gezahlt". Die gleichwohl ergehende Mahnung des Gläubigers ist dann nicht wirksam.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

@ Gast

Das Urteil IV ZR 149/76 läßt sich allerdings nur sehr umständlich auf unser Problem übertragen. Es geht in diesem Fall um einen ganz anderen Sachverhalt.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob Tiscali mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Belege über Rücklastschriften zur Verfügung stellen kann. Falls ja, werde ich natürlich die von mir in Anspruch genommenen Onlineminuten bezahlen. Ansonsten dürfte es für Tiscali schwer werden, die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu beweisen.

In solchen Fällen sieht § 17 (TKV) (zu finden unter http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html) folgendes vor: 



> Ist davon auszugehen, daß für Verbindungen berechnete Entgeltforderungen unrichtig sind, ohne daß ihre richtige Höhe feststellbar ist, so wird für die Abrechnung die durchschnittliche Entgeltforderung des jeweiligen Anbieters aus den unbeanstandet gebliebenen sechs zurückliegenden Abrechnungszeiträumen zugrunde gelegt. Das gilt auch, wenn nach den Umständen erhebliche Zweifel bleiben, ob der allgemeine Netzzugang des Kunden im Umfang der Entgeltforderungen in einer dem Kunden zurechenbaren Weise in Anspruch genommen wurde. Ist die Zeit der Überlassung des allgemeinen Netzzugangs durch den Anbieter kürzer als sechs Abrechnungszeiträume, so wird die Anzahl der vorhandenen Abrechnungszeiträume zugrunde gelegt. Bei der Durchschnittsberechnung sind die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse zu berücksichtigen. Wenn in den entsprechenden Abrechnungszeiträumen der Vorjahre bei vergleichbaren Umständen niedrigere Entgeltforderungen angefallen sind, als sich bei der Durchschnittsberechnung ergeben würden, treten diese Entgeltforderungen an die Stelle der berechneten Entgeltforderungen. Danach zuviel gezahlte Entgelte werden erstattet. Dem Kunden bleibt der Nachweis vorbehalten, daß der Netzzugang in dem entsprechenden Abrechnungszeitraum gar nicht genutzt wurde.



Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

Andre schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> Das Urteil IV ZR 149/76 läßt sich allerdings nur sehr umständlich auf unser Problem übertragen. Es geht in diesem Fall um einen ganz anderen Sachverhalt.



Nach hM sind Forderungen, für die das Lastschriftverfahren vereinbart wurde, eine sogenannte *Holschuld*. Das hat der BGH u. a. mit o. a. Urteil bestätigt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2004)

> sogenannte Holschuld



Ja, sicher ist es für Tiscali eine Holschuld. Das Unternehmen behauptet ja, dass die Gebühren "nicht wie gewohnt eingezogen werden konnten". Das heißt für mich mit anderen Worten, es hat angeblich eine Rücklastschrift gegeben.

Wenn das der Wahrheit entspechen sollte, hätte ich eine zeitnahe Information durch Tiscali gewünscht und nicht ein nicht nachvollziehbares Schreiben über zwei Jahre später.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2004)

Alle Betroffenen sollten sich auch mal die Diskussion bei Teltarif durchlesen. Da wurden hier und da auch ganz brauchbare Tipps gegeben.

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-tiscali/

In den nächsten Tagen soll ein Bericht folgen.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > sogenannte Holschuld
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, sicher ist es für Tiscali eine Holschuld. Das Unternehmen behauptet ja, dass die Gebühren "nicht wie gewohnt eingezogen werden konnten". Das heißt für mich mit anderen Worten, es hat angeblich eine Rücklastschrift gegeben.




...und ausserdem eine Information der Hausbank an den Kontoinhaber. Wo ist diese denn?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2004)

> ...und ausserdem eine Information der Hausbank an den Kontoinhaber. Wo ist diese denn?



Genau so ist es. Das habe ich ja weiter oben schon gefragt.

Leider habe ich von 2001 keine Kontoauszüge mehr und kann das nicht ohne weiteres nachprüfen. Meine Bank müßte die Daten erst aus einem Zentralcomputer anfordern, da auch in den Filialen Kontobewegungen nicht über zwei Jahre gespeichert werden. Die Sucherei ist für mich also mit jeder Menge Zeit und Geld verbunden. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt, ob Tiscali mir Einzelverbindungsnachweise und Belege über Rücklastschriften zur Verfügung stellen kann. Ich glaube aber, *dass Tiscali für den fraglichen Abrechnungszeitraum wegen einer Umstellung im Billing-System im ersten Quartal 2002 überhaupt keine verwertbaren Daten mehr hat*. Sollte sich das bestätigen, können alle Betroffenen eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung (siehe § 240 StGB) erwägen, wenn Tiscali oder ein Inkassounternehmen weiterhin mit irgendetwas droht.

Andre


----------



## Counselor (5 Januar 2004)

Interessant ist ein alter Teltarif Bericht

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw10/s4556.html



			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach soll Herr S.  im November vorigen Jahres an den italienischen Stammsitz nach Cagliari zitiert worden sein, da angeblich bereits zum damaligen Zeitpunkt rund 75 Prozent des für das Folgejahr 2001 vorgesehenen Budgets verbraucht waren. Das Billingsystem habe nicht immer einwandfrei funktioniert, so dass teilweise von Kunden monatelang kein Geld abgebucht werden konnte. Davon seien in der Folge auch einige Reseller betroffen gewesen, die ihre Gutschriften erst nach drei bis sechs Monaten bekommen hätten. Auch von erheblichen personalpolitischen Querelen ist in den uns vorliegenden Berichten die Rede.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2004)

Nach einigen Tagen der Abwesenheit erste einmal: Frohes Neues Jahr allerseits.

Für alle anonymen Poster: Hallo, Kollegen. Es ist doch erfreulich, dass immer mehr Juristen hier posten - ich fände es aber noch erfreulicher, wenn diese sich auch anmelden würden. Dann könnte man (kollegial und freundlich) entdeckte Fehler "still" kommentieren und nicht wie jetzt öffentlich: Was schreibt ihr denn da??



			
				fclmns schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rat-bleibt alle ruhig und wartet getrost ab.
> Wenn Tiscali Geld will, müssen Sie beim zuständigen Amtsgericht bis 31.12.2003 Mahnbescheid beantragen, ansonsten Verjährung!!!!
> 
> Selbst wenn dies Tiscali noch rechtzeitig tun würde,
> ...



Sorry: Bullshit! Ist eine Mahnung berechtigt und es erfolgt keine Zahlung, ist Klage zulässig und eigentlich auch geboten. Kostenfolge: Der Schuldner zahlt alle Verfahrenskosten und (seit Mahnung spätestens) Zinsen. Alle anderen Informationen sind schlicht falsch!



			
				fclmns schrieb:
			
		

> Die allgemeine Rechtssprechung setzt voraus, das Tiscali
> den ordnungsgemäßen Zugang von Rechnungen und Mahnungen beweisen muß, bei einem einfachen Brief können sie das nicht,
> ein Einschreiben-/Rückschein hat wohl keiner erhalten.
> Also im Fall der Fälle getrost den Erhalt bestreiten.



Na super. Alle mir unangenehmen Briefe habe ich nicht erhalten. Ich gehe vor Gericht und behaupte, weder die Rechnung 2001, noch die Mahnung 2001, noch die Nichteinlöseinfo meiner Hausbank 2001 noch jetzt dieses Schreiben erhalten zu haben. Ob das ein durchschnittlich beflissener deutscher Richter glauben mag und somit eine Beweisfälligkeit der Gegenseite auch nur erwägt??



			
				fclmns schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Bin zwar kein Anwalt aber Hobby-Jurist und nach mehr als 2 Dutzend erfolgreicher Verfahren bis teilweise vors OLG
> auch nicht ganz unbewandert.



Nur gut, dass es OLG-Anwälte gibt, die aushelfen, sonst wären wohl nicht unbedingt 24+x OLG-Prozesse erfolgreich verlaufen ...  :evil: 

Liebe Geschädigte,
es kann erneut nur darauf hingewiesen werden, dass hier keine verbindlichen Rechtsberatungen statt finden können und dürfen. Es sollte insbesondere Vorsicht bei anonymen Postings angewandt werden. Manche, die hier lesen und/oder schreiben, haben auch ein veritables Interesse an Falschinfos, z.B. an vergessenen Widersprüchen, nicht eingelegten Rechtsbehelfen, etc. - nicht vergessen.

Knurrige Grüße,


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2004)

Guija schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zudem im Hinterkopf noch etwas von den Informationen zum Mahnbescheid aus einer Ebaygeschichte, wonach ich den Schuldner erst nachweislich (also per Einschreiben) in Verzug setzen musste, dazu eine angemessene Frist von mindestens (?) Werktagen eingeräumt werden sowie die möglichen weiteren Schritte angekündigen musste damit die Beantragung einen Mahnbescheids überhaupt erst möglich wurde.
> 
> Da die Mahnung nicht mit einer nachvollziehbaren Art zugestellt wurde bin ich auch nicht in Verzug und ein Mahnbescheid kann garnicht beantragt werden ?



Nicht ganz richtig. Verzug tritt normalerweise ein, wenn ein vereinbarter Zahlungstermin nicht eingehalten wurde oder wenn eine Mahnung zugeht. Zwischen Unternehmern tritt er außerdem nach 30 Tagen ab Rechnung ein - gegenüber Verbrauchern auch, wenn hierauf in der Rechnung hingewiesen wurde. 

Ob Verzug eingetreten ist, bestimmt sich also nach einfachen Tatfragen. Ist Verzugsnotwendigkeit eine Mahnung (es gibt also weder einen  vereinbarten Zahlungstermin noch einen 30-Tage-Automatikverzug), sollte diese beweisbar sein. Hier ist dann ggf. ein Einschreiben oder parallel Post/Fax angesagt, falls sich ggf. der Schuldner darauf berufen möchte, einen unangenehmen Brief nicht bekommen zu haben (s.Posting oben).

Nur: Voraussetzung für den Mahnbescheid ist dies nicht. Der kann auch einfach so beantragt werden - und ist (spätestens) eine wirksam und beweisbar zugestellte Mahnung = Verzugsbeginn.


----------



## Andre (6 Januar 2004)

> Hallo, Kollegen. Es ist doch erfreulich, dass immer mehr Juristen hier posten - ich fände es aber noch erfreulicher, wenn diese sich auch anmelden würden.



Damit alle zufrieden sind: hier der erste angemeldete Beitrag.

Bisher kam von Tiscali keine Reaktion - das ist ja auch nach meinen Erfahrungen erst mal nicht zu erwarten.  

Die Zahl der Betroffenen scheint dieses mal relativ groß zu sein. Auch auf folgenden Seiten wird auch über die dubiosen Mahnungen diskutiert:

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=547613
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-tiscali/
http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=12958
http://www.happyforen.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1441

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Andre (7 Januar 2004)

Heute ist der angekündigte Artikel bei Teltarif.de zu der dubiosen Mahnaktion von Tiscali erschienen:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw02/s12474.html

Auszug:



> Die Frage ist nun, wie sich die Kunden verhalten sollten. Abwarten und Tee trinken wird die einfachste Strategie sein. Denn seit dem 31. Dezember 2003, 24 Uhr sind die Ansprüche des Anbieters verjährt. Weil es um Verbindungen geht, die im Jahr 2001 angefallen sind, muss eine Verjährungsfrist von zwei Jahren angenommen werden. Seit der Schuldrechtsreform, die am 1. Januar 2002 in Kraft getreten ist, hat sich die Verjährungsfrist auf drei Jahre verlängert - das gilt aber in diesem Fall noch nicht. Die einfache Aussendung einer Mahnung hemme die Verjährung nicht, erklärte Rechtsanwalt Markus Philipp Förster gegenüber der Redaktion. Um die Verjährung zu unterbrechen, müsse das Unternehmen entweder eine Klage einreichen oder bei einem Mahngericht einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Hier reiche es nach § 167 ZPO allerdings aus, wenn der Bescheid bis zum 31. Dezember beim Gericht sei. Jetzt kann es also noch einmal spannend werden, ob nun tatsächlich Mahnbescheide kommen oder nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

das hier ist doch viel interessanter:



> Doch auch wer tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte, muss nicht
> gleich verzagen, denn Tiscali wäre damit in der Beweispflicht. Nach der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) muss der Anbieter nachweisen, dass der Kunde Leistungen im geforderten Umfang genutzt hat. Das dürfte für Tiscali schwierig werden, weil nach § 6 TDSV Verbindungsdaten nur bis zu 80 Tagen nach Versand der Rechnung gespeichert werden dürfen. Im Zusammenhang mit 0190-Kosten gibt es schon
> Urteile, nach denen die Kunden ihre 0190-Rechnungen nicht zahlen mussten, weil die Anbieter nicht nachweisen konnten, welche Leistungen zu welchem Preis von den Kunden in Anspruch genommen wurden.



selbst wenn ein mahnbescheid eingereicht wurde und zugestellt wird hat tiscali ein problem: können sie bei einspruch die verbindugnen nachweisen haben sie gegen die datanschutzauflagen verstossen - haben sie das nicht können sie nix nachweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

genau das hatte ich auch im sinne !

ich habe bisher auch noch keine neue post von tiscali bekommen.
erst mal die mahnung abwartetn (wenn sie überhaupt kommt) und
dann mal nach einer einzelverbindung fragen.

mfg 

ps: ich meld mich auch noch an, das thema hats mir jetzt mit dem recht angetahn  hab im moment aber keine zeit


----------



## FreiMein (12 Januar 2004)

*Was wenn Dt. Telekom Fremdanbietern Teile des überwiesenen B*

Was wenn Dt. Telekom Fremdanbietern Teile des überwiesenen Betrages zwar zuordnet, aber nicht mitteilt wie sie verrechnete und der Zeitraum schon weiter zurückliegt 2001 / 2002), das damals nicht kontrolliert wurde und nun die restlichen Forderungen erhoben werden, Dt. Telekom aber Einzelnachweise nicht vorzulegen glaubt?

Es war versäumt worden damals, im 80 Tage Zeitraum Einwendungen zu erheben. Genau darauf beruft sich die Telekom und Freenet hängt sich durch eigene Aktionen irgendwie an. 

Mit Tiscali wurde erst im November 03 begonnen und die Monats-Pauschale von Eur 38,00 vereinbart.


----------



## Counselor (12 Januar 2004)

*Re: Was wenn Dt. Telekom Fremdanbietern Teile des überwiesen*



			
				FreiMein schrieb:
			
		

> Was wenn Dt. Telekom Fremdanbietern Teile des überwiesenen Betrages zwar zuordnet, aber nicht mitteilt wie sie verrechnete und der Zeitraum schon weiter zurückliegt 2001 / 2002), das damals nicht kontrolliert wurde und nun die restlichen Forderungen erhoben werden, Dt. Telekom aber Einzelnachweise nicht vorzulegen glaubt?



Letztlich ist das Tiscalis Sache, wenn die Telekom den mit Tiscali vereinbarten Abrechnungsprozess verbockt.



			
				FreiMein schrieb:
			
		

> Es war versäumt worden damals, im 80 Tage Zeitraum Einwendungen zu erheben. Genau darauf beruft sich die Telekom und Freenet hängt sich durch eigene Aktionen irgendwie an.



Die 80-Tages Frist gab es 2001 nicht mehr. Die Einwendungen sollten seit 2001 innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach Rechnungsversand erhoben werden; wenn du länger gewartet hast, dann ist Tiscali von Nachweispflichten befreit.


----------



## Andre (13 Januar 2004)

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Firma Tiscali. Für betroffene Kunden, die zusätzliche Informationen zu den Mahnungen benötigen oder berechtigte Einwände gegen die Forderung erheben, wurde ein E-Mail-Formular online gestellt. Es ist nicht über die Tiscali-Seite erreichbar, sondern ausschließlich über folgenden Link:

http://www.tiscali.de/hilfe/s-mahnung/

Ein neuer Artikel ist zu diesem Thema bei Teltarif.de erschienen:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw03/s12516.html

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Dino (13 Januar 2004)

Eyh, das ist ja wohl der Hammer! Da hat der Verein offensichtlich seine Buchhaltung nicht im Griff und speist den Kunden dann mit einem Webformular ab. Aber:



> Alternativ stehen wir Ihnen gerne unter der Rufnummer 0190 - 85 2332 (1,86 €/min) telefonisch zur Verfügung. Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihnen aus *organisatorischen Gründen *unter unseren sonst kostengünstigen Servicerufnummern leider keine Auskunft zum Thema Mahnung 03/2001 bis 05/2002 geben können



Ich glaube, es hackt...

Und wieder eine Fa. weniger, die sich Hoffnung machen darf, mich als Kunden zu gewinnen. :abgelehnt: 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## WhiteSnow (15 Januar 2004)

Hab mir nun mal alles durchgelesen -uff- und mich daraufhin gleich ma gereggt 

Habe derzeit auch ein riesiges Problem mit Tiscali, allerdings geht es bei mir ned um Rechnungen aus 2001 oder so, sondern um Rechnungen aus 2003. (April-August)

Am 04.12.2003 hat mir Tiscali eine Rechnung über eine offene Position in Höhe von über 900 Euro zukommenlassen. Man möge hier betonen, dass auf dem ganzen Schreiben, nirgends das Wort Mahnung oder so zu finden war.
Habe daraufhin erstma die in dem Schreiben befindliche 0180 Nummer angereufen, wo mir dann mitgeteilt wure, das man mich zurückrufen wird. Nachdem ich nach 4 Tagen immernoch keinen Rückruf hatte, habe ich Tiscali einen Brief geschrieben, in dem ich darum gebeten habe  mir doch bitte die Rechnungen zuzulassen. Man glaubt es kaum, aber Tiscali hat mir doch tatsächlich einen Brief geschickt (18.12.03), allerdings nicht mit den Rechnungen, sondern lediglich mit einer rechnungsauflistung, die mir natürlich nicht viel bringt. Leider kam mir ein Urlaub dazwischen und ich konnte Tiscali erst im Januar wieder antworten und um kaufmännisch korrekte Rechnungen inklusive Einzelnachweisen beten. Zeitüberscheident(?)  kam am 07.01.2004 eine neue Forderung von Tiscali, für dieselbe Kundennummer, aber über eine ganz andere Summe und zudem habe ich an diesem Tag auch noch einen Brief von Creditreform erhalten, einem Inkassounternehmen -grml-
Das war mir dann zuviel und ich habe an beide Unternehmen einen Brief als Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschrieben.(Auf die Antworten warte ich noch)
Wie kann Tiscali bitte ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragen, obwohl ich Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt habe?
Habe von Tiscali nie die Rechnungen bekommen, die nun eingefordert werden. Creditreform wurde von mir gebeten unverzüglich das Mandat niederzulegen, das die Beauftragung von Tiscali gesetzlich nicht gestattet war! Werde nun abwarten, ob Tiscali mir die Rechnungen inklusive Einzelnachweisen zusendet.

KANN MIR JEMAND SAGEN; WIE LANGE EINZELVERBINDUNGSDATEN LAUT TDDSG GESPEICHERT WERDEN DÜRFEN? 80 oder 180 Tage?

Egal, wielange auf jeden Fall, darf mir Tiscali die erste Rechnung, aus dem beanstandeten Zeitraum nicht nachweisen! Sollte Tiscali widerrechtlich doch machen, werde ich Tiscali eine Datenschutzklage an den Hals hängen.

Sry, aber Tiscali sollte sich anstatt soviel Geld für Mahnbescheide auszugeben, mal eine vernünftige Buchhaltung anlegen! -tz-

-sry is leider nen bissl lang geworden und eventuell auch leicht durcheinander- für Tipps etc. wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Snow

_ Nichteinloggen   korrigiert    tf _


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

*Inkassobüro*

Habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro erhalten.
Dabei stellen sie mir Leistungen aus dem Jahr 2001 in Rechnung. Zu den 50 € Gesprächskosten addieren sich ca. 45 € für das Inkassobüro (für die ERstellung des Schreibens.

Das Schreiben trägt ein Datum von 2004. 
Aufgeregt habe ich mich vor allem über die 45€. Meine Rechtsschutz sagt, die Forderung wäre verjährt (am 31.12.2003). 

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich eigentlich den Aufwand, der mir durch die Beantwortung des Schreibens entsteht dem Inkassobüro in Rechnung stellen (schliesslich verlangen die ja auch 45 € pro Brief, ich wär auch schon mit 40 zufrieden     )


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Januar 2004)

Eine Antwort auf Deine frage findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3083


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > sogenannte Holschuld
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, sicher ist es für Tiscali eine Holschuld. Das Unternehmen behauptet ja, dass die Gebühren "nicht wie gewohnt eingezogen werden konnten". Das heißt für mich mit anderen Worten, es hat angeblich eine Rücklastschrift gegeben.



Das es eine Rücklast gegeben hat, behauptet Tiscali nicht. Es wird lediglich angegeben, dass die Gebühren 





> *nicht wie gewohnt eingezogen werden konnten"*



Das gibt noch keine Auskunft darüber, ob Dein Konto nicht gedeckt war oder die schlicht zu blöd waren, den Einzug vorzunehmen.



> Wenn die über Monate nicht eingezogen haben, sollte man das als Kunde aber eigentlich auch mal merken (aber man muss dem ja nicht hinterherrennen).
> 
> Wenn das der Wahrheit entspechen sollte, hätte ich eine zeitnahe Information durch Tiscali gewünscht und nicht ein nicht nachvollziehbares Schreiben über zwei Jahre später.



verständlich.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2004)

Ich versuche mal, ein wenig Ruhe hier herein zu bringen.

*Tiscali-Mahnung*



			
				Tiscali-Mahnseite schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Tiscali-Kunde,
> 
> im Zusammenhang mit der Übernahme der Internet bzw. Telefonie-Anbieter Nikoma, Addcom sowie Planet Interkom durch Tiscali, konnten Rücklastschriften unserer Kunden im Zeitraum März 2001 bis Mai 2002 systemtechnisch leider zum Teil nicht in ein Erinnerungs- oder Mahnverfahren überführt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein netter Versuch. Er bedeutet,
dass Tiscali erworbene Forderungen der ehemaligen (geschluckten) Firmen Nikoma, Addcom sowie Planet Interkom einzutreiben versucht,
diese vielleicht vor über zwei Jahren eine Abbuchung nicht geschafft haben,
durch Verhandlungen ggf. eine Hemmung der Verjährung eintreten könnte,
manche Angeschriebene sich vielleicht trotz Verjährung bei Benennung der Daten zur Zahlung entschließen, und
Tiscali an den anderen schadensminimierend über die Telefonkosten etwas herein bekommt.
*Creditreformmahnung*



			
				WhiteSnow schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir nun mal alles durchgelesen -uff- und mich daraufhin gleich ma gereggt
> 
> Habe derzeit auch ein riesiges Problem mit Tiscali, allerdings geht es bei mir ned um Rechnungen aus 2001 oder so, sondern um *Rechnungen aus 2003. (April-August)* (...)
> Zeitüberscheident(?)  kam am 07.01.2004 eine neue Forderung von Tiscali, für dieselbe Kundennummer, aber über eine ganz andere Summe und zudem habe ich an diesem Tag auch noch einen *Brief von Creditreform* erhalten, einem Inkassounternehmen -grml-
> ...



Mehrere Fehler:
Der Thread hier betrifft die Altfälle aus 2001, die Tiscali kurz vor Jahreswechsel und mit o.a. Taktik zu realisieren versucht. Hier aber steht eine Tiscali-Forderung aus 03 (unverjährt) im Raum, die anders zu lösen ist.

Wenn ein Kunde mit einer Zahlung in Verzug ist, werden Inkassounternehmen beauftragt. Das ist nunmal so und entspricht unserem Rechtssystem. Illegal ist daran nix. Auch dann nicht, wenn Widerspruch gegen eine Forderung eingelegt wird - das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jeder Schuldner durch Einlegen eines Widerspruchs jede Forderung "killen" könnte ...

Und deshalb wird Creditreform mit Sicherheit nicht das Mandat niederlegen, nur weil der Schneemann Widerspruch eingelegt hat.

Und wenn unser Schneeweißer Recht hat, dass die Forderung entweder gar nicht entstanden, zumindest aber noch nicht fällig ist, dann wird er im ergebnis auch Recht bekommen, mit Creditreform wie ohne. Dann entscheidet nämlich in letzter Konsequenz ein Richter, also ein unabhängiger Dritter. Und dann ziehen alle Trümpfe, beiderseitig.


----------



## WhiteSnow (23 Januar 2004)

Solange eine rechnung vom Kunden gegenüber dem Dienstleister bestritten wird, da es zu keinem Rechnungsversand kam, is der Dienstleister dazu verpflichtet, die Rechnungen mit zu zusenden und nachzuweisen.
In dieser Zeit is es unzulässig ein Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, das diese nur bei Zahlungsverweigerung einegschaltet werden dürfen. ich verweigere die Zahlung ja ned, sondern will lediglich meine rechnungen sehen, damit ich das auch mal nachvollziehen kann, denn schreiben kann Tiscali viel und das die Probleme in der Buchhaltung haben hat sicher schon fast jeder mitbekommen, denn sonat hätte ich ned für ein und dieselbe Kundennummer und exakt denselben Zeitraum 2 unterschiedliche Rechnungen bekommen, oder?

Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam machst, das es hie rum ältere Rechnungen geht, aber da du dir ja anscheinend meinen Beitrag sehr gut durchlesen hast, wirst du sicherlich auch bemerkt haben, das ich das auch schon selbest mitbekommen habe  (steht im übrigen im ersten Satz)


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2004)

Ähm, ich muss aber doch noch mal:



			
				WhiteSnow schrieb:
			
		

> Solange eine rechnung vom Kunden gegenüber dem Dienstleister bestritten wird, da es zu keinem Rechnungsversand kam, is der Dienstleister dazu verpflichtet, die Rechnungen mit zu zusenden und nachzuweisen.



Keine Diskussion, stimmt.



			
				WhiteSnow schrieb:
			
		

> In dieser Zeit is es unzulässig ein Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, das diese nur bei Zahlungsverweigerung einegschaltet werden dürfen.



Falsch, stimmt ned.

Jeder darf jederzeit ein Inkassobüro einschalten, beauftragen oder konsultieren. Das ist nicht verboten! Es ist ausdrücklich zulässig!

Was du vielleicht meinst, ist, dass es keinen Sinn macht, weil das Inkassobüro keinen Erfolg haben wird und daher vom Beauftrager voll bezahlt werden muss. Das wäre richtig.



			
				WhiteSnow schrieb:
			
		

> ich verweigere die Zahlung ja ned, sondern will lediglich meine rechnungen sehen, damit ich das auch mal nachvollziehen kann, denn schreiben kann Tiscali viel und das die Probleme in der Buchhaltung haben hat sicher schon fast jeder mitbekommen, denn sonat hätte ich ned für ein und dieselbe Kundennummer und exakt denselben Zeitraum 2 unterschiedliche Rechnungen bekommen, oder?



Hier hast du grundsätzlich recht. Übrigens gilt im Zweifel die zeitlich spätere Rechnung, da diese wohl die erste ersetzen sollte - wenn aber die erste niedriger war und du auf sie vertraut hättest, würde diese gelten - vorliegend kommt das wegen deiner Weigerung aber nicht in Betracht.



			
				WhiteSnow schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam machst, das es hie rum ältere Rechnungen geht, aber da du dir ja anscheinend meinen Beitrag sehr gut durchlesen hast, wirst du sicherlich auch bemerkt haben, das ich das auch schon selbest mitbekommen habe  (steht im übrigen im ersten Satz)



Und deshalb ist dein Problem in diesem Thread, in dem es um die komischen Mahnungen für erworbene, uralte und größtenteils verjährte Ansprüche geht, eben nicht ideal untergebracht. Hast du eigentlich mein Posting richtig gelesen?

Gift beiseite:
Deinen Groll in allen Ehren, wirst du dein vermutlich berechtigtes Interesse leichter und schneller durchsetzen, wenn du dein Mütchen kühlst - Sachlichkeit ist im zivilrechtlichen Streit um Forderung ja/nein erfolgversprechender als Angriffe oder unhaltbare Vorwürfe. Lege Tiscali lässig dar, warum kein Anspruch besteht oder jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht fällig ist, und du wirst höchstvermutlich am Ende ohne Magengeschwür Recht bekommen.


----------



## WhiteSnow (23 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> WhiteSnow schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darauf wollte ich hinaus ...




			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gift beiseite:
> Deinen Groll in allen Ehren, wirst du dein vermutlich berechtigtes Interesse leichter und schneller durchsetzen, wenn du dein Mütchen kühlst - Sachlichkeit ist im zivilrechtlichen Streit um Forderung ja/nein erfolgversprechender als Angriffe oder unhaltbare Vorwürfe. Lege Tiscali lässig dar, warum kein Anspruch besteht oder jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht fällig ist, und du wirst höchstvermutlich am Ende ohne Magengeschwür Recht bekommen.


Ich habe das Tiscali recht sachlich geschildert und habe es immerhin erreicht, das meine Schreiben endlich einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner haben und soweit ich es aus dem heutigen Schreiben gelesen habe, wurde Creditreform auch zurückferufen. Leider schafft Tiscali es aber ned mir dir Rechnungen zuzusende, also muß ich noch nen Schreiben aufsetzen.
Was mach ich eigentlich, wenn da steht "...und sehen dem Ausgleich der Forderung entegegen"? Bis wann soll ich da zahlen, dann wann ich will, oder wie?


----------



## Andre (23 Januar 2004)

Nur mal nebenbei:




> Ein netter Versuch. Er bedeutet,
> dass Tiscali erworbene Forderungen der ehemaligen (geschluckten) Firmen Nikoma, Addcom sowie Planet Interkom einzutreiben versucht



Ich war nie Kunde bei den Firmen Nikoma, Addcom oder Planet Interkom. Ich hatte mich 2001 direkt bei Tiscali auf der Homepage angemeldet. Und trotzdem habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten. D.h. Tiscali treibt nicht nur erworbene Forderungen der geschluckten Internetprovider ein, sondern versucht auch eigene Billing-Pannen, die mittlerweile jenseits der Verjährung liegen, einzutreiben.

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*Tiscali*

Tiscali - mit irgendwas um die 2 Mio. Kunden ist mir ein riesen Rätsel. Beispiel DSL - wer sich dort anmeldet und keine Hardware bezieht (keine Lieferanschrift angibt), hinterlässt üblicherweise seine echten Daten für den Zugang und eine Kontoverbindung. Sollten die Daten nicht stimmig sein, wird der Anschluss nach Rückbuchung der Lastschrift ohne Konsequenzen für den unerreichbaren Nutzer gesperrt - ganz schön fahrlässig! Keine IP, keine Anzeige, kein nichts - nicht mal eine Rechnung oder Inkassoauftrag - die scheinen´s dicke zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Habe mal bei Tiscali recherchiert. Wes Reducal da postet ist offensichtlich (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) nicht unrichtig. Das würde bedeuten, dass unzuordenbare Rechungen womöglich deshalb zustande gekommen sind, weil irgendjemand falsche Daten, die eines Dritten, bei der Anmeldung eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Andre (9 Februar 2004)

Interessanter TV-Beitrag im c`t Magazin über das allseits bekannte Kündigungsproblem bei Tiscali:

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/04/0207/default.shtml#t1

Der Kunde im Beitrag hat nun endlich Ruhe... :-/

Grüße,
Andre


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

*Zahlungsaufforderung ohne Rechnung*

Habe gestern eine Zahlungsaufforderung von tiscali erhalten.
Darin wird bedauert, seit 36(!) Monaten die Rechnungsstellung versäumt zu haben, diese sei aber im Kundenzentrum hinterlegt und könne nun da eingesehen werden und ich solle innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage den Betrag von
*2 775.00€ *
überweisen.

Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, da ich 
- im Laufe der vergangenen Jahre vergeblich in meinem tiscali-acount nach der Auflistung der Verbindungseinheiten suchte;
- innerhalb des gesamten Zeitraumes, bis zum September 2005, von meinem Konto im Lastschriftverfahren die jeweiligen Grundgebühren abgebucht bekam;
- seit der Kündigung meines Bankkontos im August, ab September 2005, jeweils eine Zahlungsaufforderung (max. 42.00 € - DSL bei mir nicht möglich) bekam und diese auch pünktlich (ohne detaillierte Rechnungsstellung) beglichen habe.

Es täte der Firma sehr leid, bisher versäumt zu haben, Rechnungen zu stellen, aber sie wollten sich in Zukunft bemühen und dankten mir für meine Kundentreue!

Zynischer geht´s wohl nimmer!
Habt Ihr Erfahrung, wie man damit umgeht?


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Zahlungsaufforderung ohne Rechnung*



			
				Piment schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern eine Zahlungsaufforderung von tiscali erhalten.
> Darin wird bedauert, seit 36(!) Monaten die Rechnungsstellung versäumt zu haben, diese sei aber im Kundenzentrum hinterlegt und könne nun da eingesehen werden und ich solle innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage den Betrag von
> *2 775.00€ *
> überweisen.



Sowas würde auch mich fassungslos machen. An deiner Stelle hätte ich wohl nicht schlecht Lust, denen eine Zahlung in  36 Monatsraten anzubieten, natürlich unverzinst, denn die Sache ist eindeutig von Tiscali verschuldet.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Zahlungsaufforderung ohne Rechnung*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ...denen eine Zahlung in  36 Monatsraten anzubieten...


Wieso? Wenn ich Piment richtig verstehe (was allerdings schwer fällt), dann hat der im Lastschriftverfahren schon bezahlt - mtl. 46 € im Lastschriftverfahren.

@ Piment, wofür stehen die 46 €? Ist das eine Flatrate, die alle Kosten abdeckt oder ist das wirklich nur eine Grundgebühr und darauf sind noch Verbindungsentgelder zu entrichten?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

*re.: Reducal und Stalker2000*



> @ Piment, wofür stehen die 46 €? Ist das eine Flatrate, die alle Kosten abdeckt oder ist das wirklich nur eine Grundgebühr und darauf sind noch Verbindungsentgelder zu entrichten?



Es wurden mir über die gesamte Laufzeit (mehr als 4 Jahre, voher hieß die Firma 12move.de) monatlich "Grundgebühren" in immer gleicher Höhe per Lastschriftverfahren abgebucht (3.99€) 
Ich habe kein DSL (weil das an meinem Wohnsitz nicht möglich ist, Telecom weigert sich, das einzurichten)

Dann, seit drei Monaten erhalte ich mtl. eine Zahlungsforderung (keine Abrechnung) in unterschiedlicher Höhe. Die letzte und betragmäßig höchste, lautete über 46.00 €; (42.- € plus 3.99 € "Grundgebühr"), die ich, wie die beiden vorhergehenden, pünktlich überwiesen habe, obwohl auch da keine richtige Abrechnung über die Verbindungszeiten usw. beigegeben war.

Ich nehme an, die Forderungsbriefe kamen deshalb, weil ich mein Konto bei der alten Bank kündigte und diese "Grundgebühren" nicht mehr abgebucht werden konnten. 
Die schrieben daher, ich solle doch wieder bei meiner neuen Bank eine neue Abbuchungserlaubnis einrichten, was ich aber noch nicht erledigt habe, - zum Glück!, wie sich jetzt herausstellt!

Habe hier in diesem Forum nun auch alle zurückliegenden Beiträge gelesen und mich daher noch nicht bei tiscali in irgend einer Form gemeldet.
Mal sehen, wie die weitermachen, wenn die 14-Tage-Zahlungsfrist vorbei ist!
Übrigens, ich habe mich schon während der gesamten Laufzeit gefragt, warum tiscali keine Verbindungszeiten aufzeichnet und in Rechnung gestellt hat.
Ich habe in meinem "Kundencenter" (Account)verschiedene Male während der drei vergangenen Jahre nachgesehen, aber er war immer leer und es gab keine Aufzeichnungen über Verbindungszeiten.

Vorher, als der Betreiber des Servers noch 12move.de hieß, erhielt ich mtl. eine genaue Aufzeichnung aller Daten.
Ich frage mich daher, wie die überhaupt auf einen Forderungsbetrag kommen können und für welche Zeiträume der gelten soll?
Von wann bis wann mögen die 36 Monate gerechnet sein?

Jedenfalls muß ich nachsehen, ab wann es "tiscali" hieß und ich muß sehen, ob ich noch alle alten Kto.Auszüge aufgehoben habe.
Des weiteren muß ich meine PC-Reparaturrechnungen und Urlaubs-Abwesenheitszeiten zusammenstellen, damit ich, sollte mir tiscali eine Nutzungszeitrechnung erstellen, die Daten vergleichen kann.
In den genannten Zeiträumen können nämlich keine Nutzungszeiten angefallen sein.

Alles schwierig und ärgerlich!
Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## rolf76 (10 Dezember 2005)

Als erstes würde ich mal eine Zeittabelle anfertigen, um genau nachvollziehen zu können, wer wann für was wieviel Geld haben möchte und um sehen zu können, ob ich zu den Zeiten tatsächlich im Internet gewesen sein kann.

Tips zur Reklamation von Telefonrechnung, Anforderung von EVN und entsprechende *Musterbriefe* gibt es z.B. auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale BW.

Zu berücksichtigen sind dabei die Tiscali-AGBs, sofern sie wirksam eingebunden wurden:



			
				Tiscali-AGBs schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 3 Entgelte, Zahlungsbedingungen und Verzugsfolgen*
> ...
> 
> (2) Dem Nutzer stehen je nach Tarif und Dienst bzw. Produkt verschiedene Zahlungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Soweit in den dienst- bzw. produktspezifischen Leistungsbeschreibungen oder Preislisten nichts abweichendes vereinbart ist, gelten die nachfolgenden Regelungen.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2005)

*Re: re.: Reducal und Stalker2000*



			
				Piment schrieb:
			
		

> Von wann bis wann mögen die 36 Monate gerechnet sein?


web-archiv ist auf den ersten Blick noch nicht eindeutig, bis ca. 2/02 stand "12move" auf der Seite, dann tiscali. Die letzten 12move(?)-AGBs wurden im Februar 2002 eingestellt.
Es gab da eine Seite "auf einen Blick", von der ich aber nur eine Version aus 2001 sehen konnte


			
				12move schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Kostenkontrolle ist uns wichtig.
> Deshalb möchten wir die Abrechnung so klar wie möglich gestalten. Sie erhalten online Zugang zu Ihrem Online-Zeiten-Nachweis. Für Ihre Rückfragen ist eigens eine kostenlose Hotline und eine separate Email-Adresse reserviert. Ihre Anfragen bearbeiten wir innerhalb von 48 Stunden. Wenn wir unsere Zusage nicht halten, erhalten Sie von uns wiederum 2 Surf-Freistunden!
> Und sollten Sie einen Fehler in Ihrer Abrechnung finden, kein Problem. Wir garantieren Ihnen die umgehende Rücküberweisung bis zu 3 Monate nach erfolgter Abbuchung über Lastschriftverfahren.


http://web.archive.org/web/20011117175803/http://www.12move.de/anmeldung/aufeinenblick.html

12move wurde Ende 2001 (November/Dezember) von Shell an Tiscali verkauft.
(12move war ein joint venture von "World Online" [Tiscali] und "Shell", die Cds gabs an den Tankstellen. Ende 2001 wurde das dann von Tiscali übernommen, müsstest Du mal googlen)


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Auch 2006: Tiscali-Rechnung über 372,11 Euro*

Hallo,
anscheinend schießen diese Rechnungen immer um das Jahresende aus dem Boden. Ich war mal Internet-Kunde bei tiscali (vormals nikoma). Die Rechnungen wurden per Lastschrift eingezogen. Im Oktober 2003 habe ich per Fax und per Brief (leider nicht per Einschreiben) gekündigt. Ich bekam auch keine Lastschriftabbuchungen mehr und war der Meinung "alles ist gut". Anfang Januar 2006 bekomme ich an meine neue Adresse (die ich Ihnen im Kündigungsschreiben von 2003 mitteilte) eine Rechnung in Höhe von 372,11. Üblicher Text: "systembedingt nicht möglich ....kann einen Zeiraum von bis zu 35 Monaten (ab März 2002) beinhalten."
Komischerweise scheint eine Summe von ca. 370 Euro des öfteren in Rechnung gestellt zu werden.  
Ich schreib jetzt mal zunächst einen Musterbrief und halte Euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Jan D. (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
mir ist es jetzt auch so ergangen.
Habe Anfang Januar 2006 eine Rechnung in Höhe von über 260 EUR bekommen. Ohne Nachweise, ohne alles.
Auch hier "... es uns bislang systembedingt nicht möglich war ..."  und "... einen Zeitraum von bis zu 35 Monaten (ab März 2002) beinhaltet ...".
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich reagieren soll.
Habe jetzt auch ein Schreiben aufgesetzt indem ich wegen Verjährung verweigere.

Was unternehmt ihr?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Aufstellung kam ...immer noch rätselhaft*

Hallo, 
von tiscali kam jetzt ein Schreiben, dass sie zwar meine Kündigung im Oktober 2003 erhalten hätten, die genannte nachgeforderte Summe jedoch noch Zahlungen aus den Jahren davor betreffen würde.

Die Aufstellung ist auf Monatsbasis und es sind Zeiten und entsprechende Kosten angegeben. 

In den benannten Zeiträumen wurden mir jedoch regelmäßig Lastschriften abgebucht, die ich auch akkzeptiert habe. Die Lastschriften weißen jedoch andere Summen auf, wie die Summen in der neuen Forderung.
Ist mir irgendwie unverständlich. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass ich an manchen Monaten im Jahr 2002 zu meinen 30 Euro nochmals ca. 25 Euro bezahlen soll. 

Ich kann doch nicht Jahre später kommen und sagen: "Der damals eingezogene Betrag war nur ein Teil der Rechnung".

Ab wann ist eine solche Rechnungsstellung eigentlich verjährt? Meines Wissens 3 Jahre. Aber was mache ich mit den Beträgen, die von Januar bis Oktober 2003 nachgefordert werden? Auch für diesen Zeitraum gibt es regelmäßige Abbuchungen durch tiscali, die von mir bezahlt wurden.

Ich ackere mich jetzt erstmal durch meine uralten Kontoauszüge und mache Kopien. Auch von den letzten Lastschriften in 2004, die ich ja aufgrund meiner Kündigung zurückgegeben habe und woraufhin von tiscali keine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung kam.

Deren Buchhaltung muss ja echt ein Sauhaufen sein.....

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2006)

@ Uwe Peter

Fordere T auf Dir eine genaue Abrechnung zu geben, bei der die bereits gezahlten Beträge berücksichtig seien.


----------

